# Janice Gunn Obedience DVDs



## gabbys mom

Ha, I just ordered them because I signed up for a spring seminar of her's. I'm glad that you like them- I'm excited


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Ahhh!!! I can't wait to order mine! (it's my birthday VERY soon..) and thats what Im using the money for!! I'm suppper excited....I want to see what she does...I hope I can use some of her ideas!


----------



## JDandBigAm

Where is Janice holding a seminar this fall? I would love to attend and see different training methods.


----------



## MaddieMagoo

You can look on her website. Or Google Janice Gunn or TNT Retrievers. Navigate around her website and you shall find listings for seminars. Good luck!


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Can you describe her overall method? Is it similar to anything in particular? Terry Arnold? Ann Marie Silverton? I got an email about her DVDs and have been curious.

Reward-based, I assume? 

Thanks! Looking forward to hearing more.


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Honestly I'm not sure how Janice trains. But I think it's a combination of both. I know that her dogs are really happy in the ring...but any dog can be even with the harshest methods...depending on the breed and how they were bred to handle it. 

Hmm....I shall go dig up some information for ya'll!!! lol


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Not sure if this is any help at all...here is her article in F&F awhile ago:

http://www3.telus.net/tntkennels/ffinisharticle.pdf

She sounds like she DOES give corrections but not so harsh that the dog gets all mixed up! She does play a lot it seems like it from the article and the dogs are always wanting more from her...and keeping a keen eye on her as they aren't sure what she'll do next! I think the DVDs are worth the investment!


----------



## Kohanagold

From what I understand, Janice has a very good eye for the exact type of dog she's looking for. I know they do a lot of hunt/field stuff too and her dogs, I think, are quite versatile. That said, I know she does not train with a clicker. She marks things verbally. I think most of the "corrections" are more communication to the dog of "that's not what I'm looking for". I dont think I would classify it as "all positive" or "correction based", but somewhere in between. I dont know if that's really what you're asking or not, but she is very well known (and kinda local... well 5 hrs away) and has a solid reputation. But to be completely honest, I am not very good at keeping up with whose who in obedience so I'm not sure I could draw an analogy between her and anyone else. BJ


----------



## gabbys mom

I understood it to be a mix of play, rewards, and corrections. Hopefully, mine comes this week


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Yeah...thats what I think she is as well too. Well whoever watches theirs first...let me know and tell me what you think of it!!! Thanks! =]


----------



## FlyingQuizini

OK. Thanks. I've heard she's very similar to Anne Marie Silverton and Terry Arnold. I'm sure they're wonderful DVDs. Janice is a very nice woman! I met her several years ago at GR Nationals when they were in Los Angeles. Her late RV is Quiz's grandfather. 

Those of you going to her seminar, let me know what you think of working with her in person. I've been considering hosting her for an obedience seminar.


----------



## MaddieMagoo

So...do you think I should purchase the DVDs myself???


----------



## FlyingQuizini

MaddieMagoo said:


> So...do you think I should purchase the DVDs myself???


Sure. So long as you're open minded to new ideas, etc. I think Janice is an excellent trainer and her dogs are a joy to watch in the ring.


----------



## GoldenSail

Where did you guys buy these dvds? Just curious, thinking about investing into someone


----------



## Kohanagold

GoldenSail said:


> Where did you guys buy these dvds? Just curious, thinking about investing into someone


You can get them off of TNT's website. http://www3.telus.net/tntkennels/dvd-training

BJ


----------



## MaddieMagoo

FlyingQuizini said:


> Sure. So long as you're open minded to new ideas, etc. I think Janice is an excellent trainer and her dogs are a joy to watch in the ring.


 
Yeah..I'm open minded about new ideas. I've heard EXCELLENT things about her so..I think I wouldn't mind learning a tip or two from her! =]


----------



## JDandBigAm

Kohanagold said:


> I had posted it under the product reviews of this forum, but I also wanted to point out to anyone who is interested, Janice Gunn has a new obedience DVD set (2 discs... can buy them separately though) out. I purchased them for our obedience club and have watched most of both discs and they are wonderful. I think if you go to TNT's website, they're listed there. And for anyone that is a fan of Stanley, he's featured in them as well
> 
> There is one disc for puppy/novice, but even if you're not a novice, it has some great tips in there. And then there is a separate disc for open/utility.
> 
> I am going to a seminar of Janice this fall, and watching the DVDs has made me VERY excited about it. LOL. I'm certainly not as polished as many of the obedience people here are, but I got quite a lot out of them (well of what I've watched so far). BJ


 Are you going to the seminar held in Victoria this fall? How much is it to attend and does the participant bring their dog?


----------



## Kohanagold

Happy said:


> Are you going to the seminar held in Victoria this fall? How much is it to attend and does the participant bring their dog?


No, I'm actually going to one in the Okanagan. A friend of a friend is a friend of Janice's and is putting it on. I'm not sure how much they usually charge, but if there are working spots, you bring your dog. If you're just going to audit (could be cheaper if they offer audit spots), then you wouldn't. If you go to canuckdogs website, you can look at all the seminar type things listed and the best thing to do is email whomever is the contact. BJ


----------



## gabbys mom

Just wanted to update and say that I watched the puppy/novice DVD. I thought it was very good- it is taped at a seminar that she did (though she did not tape participants, just her demo'ing/explaining). She does a good job explaining/demo'ing things with her dogs in the video. 

I started experimenting with some of the stuff with Oz- worked well


----------



## MaddieMagoo

OoOoOoOoOo!!! Now I'm excited..I have the money for it from my birthday that was this past Tuesday! haha. Now I really want it...lol. Can the puppy/novice stuff be used on a dog that is 5 years old? Our mentor now tells me to treat Maddie as a puppy...as far as like the "teaching" things. She isn't a clean slate but she has some foundational skills to learn...


----------



## Kohanagold

MaddieMagoo said:


> OoOoOoOoOo!!! Now I'm excited..I have the money for it from my birthday that was this past Tuesday! haha. Now I really want it...lol. Can the puppy/novice stuff be used on a dog that is 5 years old? Our mentor now tells me to treat Maddie as a puppy...as far as like the "teaching" things. She isn't a clean slate but she has some foundational skills to learn...


I dont think you will go wrong with what Janice has in her puppy/novice video on an "older" dog. I'm going to do some with Sydney and Paige too (Paige is only 2 1/2, but still). I think you'll enjoy them (at least I am), but also there are a lot of things there that are more about you, than the dog. Footwork is a good example. Janice is exceptionally good at her footwork (possibly the best in the world LOL). Her footwork is really neat to watch, but I'm not sure I'd have enough coordination to do it. If your wanting fundamental, it really is a great set. I'm working my way through watching the open/utility (just to see where we're headed) and so far, I am really enjoying it. BJ


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Allright...thanks sooo much! I think I'll invest in it..it sounds to great so far! Yeah footwork is a lot too..I need to work on that today! haha. =] Thanks sooo much!


----------



## timberwolf

I just ordered the 2 DVD set.
Can't wait to get it 
Just reading these posts have me excited - I know, doesn't take much


----------



## Kohanagold

timberwolf said:


> I just ordered the 2 DVD set.
> Can't wait to get it
> Just reading these posts have me excited - I know, doesn't take much


LOL, doesn't take much to get me excited either. I'm going to be attending a seminar this fall that Janice is doing and I'm really looking forward to it, but the only problem is that anything I wanted to ask was pretty much covered in the dvds. LOL.... guess I'm going to have to get my butt in gear and work on it so I can develop some "new issues". 

I'm sure you will enjoy them and of course once you get them, be sure to pop in and let us know what you thought. BJ


----------



## damita

Finished watching the first DVD and while I loved most of what she did - I wish I could have asked her to explain more about why she teaches certain things and where they fall into obedience exercises - I found the second DVD is better about this (from what I have seen). Also I found the audio quality to be poor. I may have also gotten a bum first disc as it skips a LOT! having a friend watch it to see if it is the disc or just my player, but the second disc is fine? I have started working some of the exercises on my gang too and both of my youngest will already jump to "touch" my hand at shoulder height.


----------



## MaddieMagoo

This past Sunday I ordered the DVD's as well. I've heard a lot about them and our mentor said they would be good for me. It may not be everything I'm looking for..like problem solving, but I will get some good ideas throughout the DVD's.

As with all seminars the sound will carry in those aluminum buildings...so yes the sound quality will be a bit poor..but no excuse to not want to turn it up and tune out the rest of the world haha. 

I'm hoping to have them so I can watch them tomorrow night...or at least a few minutes of them.


----------



## AmberSunrise

MaddieMagoo said:


> This past Sunday I ordered the DVD's as well. I've heard a lot about them and our mentor said they would be good for me. It may not be everything I'm looking for..like problem solving, but I will get some good ideas throughout the DVD's.
> 
> As with all seminars the sound will carry in those aluminum buildings...so yes the sound quality will be a bit poor..but no excuse to not want to turn it up and tune out the rest of the world haha.
> 
> I'm hoping to have them so I can watch them tomorrow night...or at least a few minutes of them.


I've actually had these DVDs awhile now and cannot get past the sound quality  it is not that there is a lot of background noise but rather both the DVD and sound just cut out. Perhaps I too just have a bad cut but I have other seminar DVDs (currently watching Ted Turner) that have excellent quality. There is good stuff though -


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Well they didn't come in today..and I'm kinda bummed. It's Friday night and I could be at the football game but I have a show in the morning..and I have yet to shower and pack for that...so too much to get done! 

How long did it take for most of you to get yours? And could you have an option for shipping? I didn't know there was one..so I may be waiting forever!


----------



## gabbys mom

mine came in about a week...I noticed a big difference in sound quality when i watched in on my laptop (mac) than when i watched it on the tv. the mac just kind of fixed things...don't know how, but it did.


----------



## MaddieMagoo

Hmm..okay. I ordered mine last Sunday...hmmm...lol. Hoping it comes today...a 'surprise' when I get home from the show!


----------



## MaddieMagoo

I didn't get mine today...I'm kinda bummed....=[


----------



## Salt n Pepper

What obedience techniques are in her dvd's? Example, fronts, finishes, heeling: what does it have?


----------



## MaddieMagoo

I know for heeling she uses the attention armband..as it is sold on her website...other than that...im not sure yet!

I got in contact with her and she sent mine out today! =]


----------



## Salt n Pepper

Let us know what you think when you get it in. Also, let us know what techniques it has, fronts, finishes, etc. Thanks


----------



## MaddieMagoo

I got mine today..but haven't been able to watch it...sorry.  I will have time probably this weekend to watch it all....
Maybe the others can help you out?


----------

